# High Country Club North Face Jacket



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 22, 2008)

High Country Club is now offering black, North Face Apex Bionic jackets with the High Country Club logo. The logo is located on the upper right sleeve.

The $95 price is significantly reduced from the cost found in retail stores and includes shipping charges inside the United States.

I am not sure if they sell to non-members.

Follow the link to see the PDF images as they actually look like a nice design.

http://www.destinationclubforums.com/f4/high-country-club-north-face-jacket-416.html#post884


----------



## vineyarder (Jan 22, 2008)

Before 'certain others' make their inevitable statements on the import of this major new development in the DC industry, I will opine that this is obviously a quite ominous sign that HCC is failing as a destination club and has therefore decided to switch to the retail clothing sector, selling outerware at 'below cost' prices but hoping to make up the loss in volume...  

BTW, does the jacket come with a deed?  And are you guaranteed usage at peak times?  Is the jacket's usage regulated by state or federal law?  Are you free to resell it to someone else (i.e. a non-member) or is it subject to repurchase by HCC?  Are we sure that the jacket was not manufactured by a felon?  And why would anyone buy a jacket for $95 when Walmart has parkas for $19.88?   Besides, Danald Trump is rumored to be entering the bionic jacket industry, which should send shivers up the spine of anyone considering buying a HCC jacket... Once the Donald puts his name on a bionic jacket, no one will ever buy a bionic jacket from anyone else... Of course, if you buy the jacket, maybe you won't get shivers running up (or down) your spine!


----------



## NeilGoBlue (Jan 22, 2008)

vineyarder said:


> Before 'certain others' make their inevitable statements on the import of this major new development in the DC industry, I will opine that this is obviously a quite ominous sign that HCC is failing as a destination club and has therefore decided to switch to the retail clothing sector, selling outerware at 'below cost' prices but hoping to make up the loss in volume...
> 
> BTW, does the jacket come with a deed?  And are you guaranteed usage at peak times?  Is the jacket's usage regulated by state or federal law?  Are you free to resell it to someone else (i.e. a non-member) or is it subject to repurchase by HCC?  Are we sure that the jacket was not manufactured by a felon?  And why would anyone buy a jacket for $95 when Walmart has parkas for $19.88?   Besides, Danald Trump is rumored to be entering the bionic jacket industry, which should send shivers up the spine of anyone considering buying a HCC jacket... Once the Donald puts his name on a bionic jacket, no one will ever buy a bionic jacket from anyone else... Of course, if you buy the jacket, maybe you won't get shivers running up (or down) your spine!




lol.. too funny..


----------



## DosMasCervesos (Jan 22, 2008)

Truly outstanding, vineyarder. Excellent preemptive strike. LOL. 

Matt


----------



## pwrshift (Jan 22, 2008)

I thought they were free with paid up memberships?       Didn't you get yours?


----------



## Bourne (Jan 22, 2008)

pwrshift said:


> I thought they were free with paid up memberships?       Didn't you get yours?



Don't need 'em as it is always hot on a beachfront property...


----------



## vivalour (Jan 22, 2008)

Humff -- is that why HCC asked for our T-shirt sizes on our membership application?   So that they could peddle premium products that other DCs (or even TS's maybe) give away???    Will I find one in our mailbox in a few days with the small print saying we have 18 hours to pay or a collection agency will call?


----------



## saluki (Jan 22, 2008)

vivalour said:


> Humff -- is that why HCC asked for our T-shirt sizes on our membership application?   So that they could peddle premium products that other DCs (or even TS's maybe) give away???    Will I find one in our mailbox in a few days with the small print saying we have 18 hours to pay or a collection agency will call?



That's not the reason vivalour. Patience...patience...


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 22, 2008)

I received two t-shirts, camelback, and two vests, but I would have preferred this one jacket.


----------



## bobcat (Jan 22, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I received two t-shirts, camelback, and two vests, but I would have preferred this one jacket.



I would wear my jacket powerwashing my windows.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 23, 2008)

bobcat said:


> I would wear my jacket powerwashing my windows.



Are they waterproof?


----------



## saluki (Jan 23, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> I received two t-shirts, camelback, and two vests, but I would have preferred this one jacket.



What happened to the no-spoilers rule?


----------



## vivalour (Jan 25, 2008)

saluki said:


> That's not the reason vivalour. Patience...patience...



Well the box with goodies arrived yesterday, Saluki -- Nice fitting too.


----------



## saluki (Jan 25, 2008)

vivalour said:


> Well the box with goodies arrived yesterday, Saluki -- Nice fitting too.



Excellent!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 26, 2008)

saluki said:


> What happened to the no-spoilers rule?




My bad...I thought HCC switched and is now only sending Jackets.


----------

